# Dudas Protel e Eagle



## rygar (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro y novatillo en el tema de diseño de circuitos. Tengo estos dos programas Protel dxp 2004 y Eagle 4.15 (versiones profesionales). Os comento, en protel por mas que busco no encuentro los zocalos para los pic (dil8,dil16,dil40). Tengo instalada las librerias de todos los fabricantes de pic y conectores y no los encuentro.

Otra duda que tengo es que en ambos programas no encuentro la forma de que me haga el autorouter en una sola cara, siempre me utiliza las dos caras. Digo esto porque me gustaria empezar por una sola cara para pistas y se que los programas tienen la opcion pero no lo encuentro. 

Un saludo y hasta otra


----------



## teseo (Oct 27, 2006)

Hola, Para que el eagle no te rutee por una cara que no quieres solo tienes que desactivarla en la ventana del autoruter, en la pestaña general, pones en la capa que quieras N/A (o algo asi, es donde puedes asignarle una direccion determinada a cada capa  ) y asi no la utiliza, te pongo este link de trucos del Eagle

http://www.demo-1.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=11481.0


Lo de los componentes, has mirado en la libreria ref-package?,si no estan mira en la pagina del Eagle (www.cadsoftusa.com) en descargas de librerias, las que pides no son muy raras y a lo mejor estan;mi consejo es que las hagas tu, son muy sencillas de hacer en Eagle, y vas a perder menos tiempo que buscando o que alguien te las mande, siento no poder ayudarte mas.

Un saludo


----------



## rygar (Oct 27, 2006)

Al contrario teseo, me has sido de gran ayuda y te lo agradezco. Visitare la direccion que me has dado y ya te comentare. Un saludo


----------

